# Best Passenger One-Liners



## Easters (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll tip you in the app


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


First Uber I've been in awhile that's clean.
First driver I've had that speaks good English.
My last driver was bad.
My last driver was drunk.Not a little tipsy. Flat out smashed.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

"5 stars, bro!"


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I will just be a minute in the store.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

can we hit this drive thru, i know there are 8 cars in line, i will give you 5 stars if you do


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

But..but... all the other drivers let me!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


Ok...hows this...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...hows this...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 176768


That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


Pretty sure he would have posted that pic regardless of the ethnicity mentioned in the OP.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ok...hows this...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 176768


Oh my... I'm a little grossed out and a little turned on 



Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


I think he's funny af.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ok...hows this...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 176768


Actually gorillas are indigenous to equatorial Africa. This includes Congo, Equatorial Guinea, Central African Republic, Rwanda, Uganda and Democratic Republic of the Congo. Ethiopia is in Eastern Africa which is more of the arid desert type. You would have better luck with a topless camel.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


What or who is this racist against? Chimpanzees, baboons, monkeys or people? If you are only making a comparison to a certain race and not finding the humor in this then you might be a racist. In the animated movie the Jungle Book was it racist to use certain obvious ethnics for the voice overs? In the slapstick comedy movie Airplane, was it racist when the older Caucasian women interrupted the stewardess to say "I speak jive"? What is your opinion about the movie "White Men can't Jump"?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


You don't know rakos very well. He is not racist at all


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Someone find him a safe space


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> You don't know rakos very well. He is not racist at all


Hell no he's not racist. He even let me take his sister out on a date. Although he did catch me giving her a good night kiss.









It was a different story when dad found out about it though.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hell no he's not racist. He even let me take his sister out on a date. Although he did catch me giving her a good night kiss.
> View attachment 176794
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky son of a


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


And your schtick in this COUNTRY is getting old. We know about you comrade. Just tear it down, right? You see racists and rapists behind every rock, eh?


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I think he's funny af.


I agree


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

BJ if you turn off the app!

I told the dude, I’m good


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

mark_mark said:


> BJ if you turn off the app!
> 
> I told the dude, I'm good


Next time, be careful with your wording, "I'm good." Pax might think it means something else.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DocT said:


> Next time, be careful with your wording, "I'm good." Pax might think it means something else.


Some people have trouble...

With usability and ability...

It's confusing....8>)

Rakos


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


Hehe


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

unPat said:


> Hehe


Some people just never get the yolk...









PS. And some just shouldn't look...8>)


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

DocT said:


> Next time, be careful with your wording, "I'm good." Pax might think it means something else.


good point! that what she said... I am on a rolll


----------



## Georgegui (Oct 23, 2017)

Was picking up a ride from a house was looked like a birthday party... lo and behold 4 adults and 3 kids pile into my Sedan and i tell them, sorry, you need to order an uberXL, and as the passengers argue and tell me but other uber drivers do it, i stand my ground and they reluctantly get out....one of the kids say, "I curse the day you were born!!!!!"


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Georgegui said:


> Was picking up a ride from a house was looked like a birthday party... lo and behold 4 adults and 3 kids pile into my Sedan and i tell them, sorry, you need to order an uberXL, and as the passengers argue and tell me but other uber drivers do it, i stand my ground and they reluctantly get out....one of the kids say, "I curse the day you were born!!!!!"


I would have been like, "your mom should have swallowed"


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I pick up three insanely attractive young women who are out clubbing...i'm an avid golfer, and often wear some of my more "colorful" golf pants while driving, even in the winter after golf season is over (as was the case in this instance)...

girl in front seat says "why are you wearing pajamas?"
me: laughs, they are golf pants, not pajamas
front seat girl: "but you can't golf right now"
back seat girl -- without missing a beat: "but he *can* get a hole in one!"


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


 So how do you like your prius?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"I wanna tip you, got change for a five?"


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

One time I picked up two 25ish ladies after the bars closed and they argued about men on the way home with one saying at one point "it's my vagina and I can do what I want with it".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"I hear you drivers make hella good money"


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "I hear you drivers make hella good money"


I be like, "yeah I can clear 200k a year easily" I'm lying of course


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


You attacked the wrong guy. 
But I'm sure you figured that out already.



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> You don't know rakos very well. He is not racist at all


You don't know that. I heard he doesn't let his kids play with this kind


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Actually gorillas are indigenous to equatorial Africa. This includes Congo, Equatorial Guinea, Central African Republic, Rwanda, Uganda and Democratic Republic of the Congo. Ethiopia is in Eastern Africa which is more of the arid desert type. You would have better luck with a topless camel.


I'm guessing that Rakos is originally from Morgan Island, S Carolina.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> I be like, "yeah I can clear 200k a year easily" I'm lying of course


This is why pax dont tip....play super poor.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

... or do the opposite extreme: dress up and drive a nice new car.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Two from this morning's drinking lady partiers in LV: 1) at end of ride, after profuse thanking etc., "I am definitely going to...rate you". Gee Whiz...Thank You...no tip. 2) picked up 4 ladies @ Caesars...to MB, got Hotel California playing loud on the 8 speaker premium sound system...they be singing along in chorus having a good time...upon departing, after all expressed thanks, etc., the last comment: " your the best driver we've had...in awhile". LOL. Usually, it's...best ever, as you all know. No tip. Both rides were enjoyable tho.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> This is why pax dont tip....play super poor.


Pax don't tip anyway, becuse they SUCK


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> Pax don't tip anyway, becuse they SUCK


Oh I dunno about that. Every once in a while I get a tip. I pretend to be friendly, and get people from point A to point B in a timely manner.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Oh I dunno about that. Every once in a while I get a tip. I pretend to be friendly, and get people from point A to point B in a timely manner.


I hear ya Brah! make money! I got a 10 spot twice this week... boutta get a a case of 40dezzz


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

don’t the driver, hate the app game


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? Big Ethiopian titties!"


In my time, I have seen dancers of almost every ethnicity in a "Gentleman's Club". I can not say that I have ever seen one from the horn of Africa.



RynoHawk said:


> "5 stars, bro!"


Five for five.



Notch Johnson said:


> I will just be a minute in the store.


............office building, Icky-D's, sandwich shop, Seven-Eleven, CVS, Rite-Aid, Walgreen's, this guy's house, (check all that apply). This goes double if it is in a NO STANDING [Rush Hour] zone.



Cklw said:


> can we hit this drive thru, i know there are 8 cars in line, i will give you 5 stars if you do


I will give you one star if you press it.



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> You don't know rakos very well. He is not racist at all


Half of his posts contain simians. If you consider his avatar, ALL of his posts contain simians.

"I'll take care of you"--Yeah, right, Jack, give me a hint of just how good you will "take care" of me.

"Everybody does it"--As you can see on my hack licence, my name _*ain't*_ "Everybody". (the Uber equivalent might be "Did the application give you my name as "Everybody?")

I'm late, we need to get there fast.-That is correct, sir, we do, as the sooner I get an obnoxo like you out of my car, the happier I am.

Why are you stopping? Hurry up, I'm late-I am stopping because there is a *STOP* sign.

Nobody pays attention to that speed limit sign here--said as we pass a nastycam or a police car with a radar device in the window.

Hurry up, make the turn, I'm in a hurry-Lady, the law requires that I let pass a pedestrian in a crosswalk with a signal in his favour. I do not like it, either, but since Hillary did not win, I am still not required to like it, just do it.

Why can't you drive any faster? I'm going to miss my flight!-Because the speed limit is twenty five MPH and the police use radar guns when they patrol airport roads all the time.

I'm, late for my appointment, you need to drive faster-Trust me lady, I am in just as much a hurry to get you out of my car as you are to get out of it. Despite my wanting you gone quickly, it is still not worth a ticket----although the longer I have to listen to you, the more attractive the ticket is becoming.


Why are you pulling up to the kerb? I told you to let me out back there-I am p ulling to the kerb because the law requires it. I tried to explain to the police the last time that I discharged a customer in the middle of the street, that I was trying to do humanity a favour by seeing if somebody would run over the obnoxo. The police did not buy it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What or who is this racist against? Chimpanzees, baboons, monkeys or people? If you are only making a comparison to a certain race and not finding the humor in this then you might be a racist. In the animated movie the Jungle Book was it racist to use certain obvious ethnics for the voice overs? *In the slapstick comedy movie Airplane*, was it racist when the older Caucasian women interrupted the stewardess to say "I speak jive"? What is your opinion about the movie "White Men can't Jump"?


Speaking of...as a white man, I think this scene racist...probably all too true, but~


----------



## ThomasElite (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


Boooooo.



Veal66 said:


> One time I picked up two 25ish ladies after the bars closed and they argued about men on the way home with one saying at one point "it's my vagina and I can do what I want with it".


That's right sister


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Speaking of...as a white man, I think this scene racist...probably all too true, but~


"Have you ever seen a grown man naked?"

Best movie line ever!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


"The tip is included in the fare, right?"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> "The tip is included in the fare, right?"


+51


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

"Hey Uber driver,we are going to a party....are you wearing a party hat?"


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> "The tip is included in the fare, right?"


that's what she said?!?! sure, I'm a male ****


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> Someone find him a safe space


And once he's in his safe place, he needs to file a hurt feelings report.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

Go ahead and give yourself a $5 tip


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Pax: "I hate to ask this of you..."
Me: "Then don't!"


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Pretty sure he would have posted that pic regardless of the ethnicity mentioned in the OP.


Sometimes, only sometimes, I wish we had a HATE button as well as a like button.

In case you were wondering, this is one of those times.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's one I hear a lot that we will be laughing about years from now,

I would never ride in an automated car


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

it’s sex’oclock


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Sometimes, only sometimes, I wish we had a HATE button as well as a like button.
> 
> In case you were wondering, this is one of those times.


Speak plainly. Do you hate MY comment?


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

Would you drive us for free if we show you our boobies?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

"Why are you not hitting on me? Are you gay?"


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Rakos is an example of hipster racism.

Source: I'm a racist & can spot clever racism in action.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> Rakos is an example of hipster racism.
> 
> Source: I'm a racist & can spot clever racism in action.


No racism in what I espouse to others...

Butt...a simpler fundamental way...

Of looking at the issue...

Hopefully bringing about a laugh...

As opposed to a tear...

If anyone is offended by my posts...

I sincerely apologize...8>)

Rakos


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

yoyolate said:


> Would you drive us for free if we show you our boobies?


Well, that will get you half way, got anything else?


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

While the words weren't directly said to me, but about me, still the craziest/funniest thing I've heard yet-

I once heard a drawn out sniffing sound. Now, I know a sound when I hear a sound. So I immediately look in the rear view and lock eyes with one of the pax. The look on her face told me what I ready knew.

Immediately after this I hear a whisper of "Do you think we should offer him some too?"


----------



## Georgegui (Oct 23, 2017)

"Oh you must be taking the 'scenic' route" ....hate that line!!!! Just because i'm following the gps straight up does not mean 1. It will charge you more because of upfront pricing and 2. I will make an illegal uturn to save a couple hundred feet worth of driving to turn on the main road....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

“Sorry about that” thanks for waiting (are you really sorry? Lol)
“I’ll be right out” (means 3-5 minutes)
“Keep going straight” (at the center of apartment complex parking lot that each turn looks straight)
“Just getting started or ending the night?” (snore, that’s so original I forgot to yawn)
“What’s your craziest story? (It’s like cmon, your on a date do you really want to hear about how shitty humanity is)

Sure there is more


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Wish I could give you 6 Stars Man!!!!


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

"I saw on one of your messages boards that you can earn 'mad benjamins.' Is that true??"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

EpicSwoleness said:


> "I saw on one of your messages boards that you can earn 'mad benjamins.' Is that true??"


NO!


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

I love it when they say "when did you start today?" like you guys care.


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

grabby said:


> Well, that will get you half way, got anything else?


They did offer ass but I was not interested even a little bit.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow! Uber has nice cars


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you drive for both Uber and lyft? What do you like better? (Noooooooo, not that question)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Do you drive for both Uber and lyft? What do you like better? (Noooooooo, not that question)


Pax get the same 5-6 questions from drivers, frequent riders get tired of answering them over and over as well.

So I have taken the drivers questions and throw them at the pax before they can ask me!

Do you take a lot of U/L?

Do you ride with both?

Which do you like better?

Is that cuz of the promos, or is there another reason?

Got any crazy driver stories for me?

---> works well!!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


Easy there snowflake...you're melting....I think it's pretty humorous.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Pax get the same 5-6 questions from drivers, frequent riders get tired of answering them over and over as well.
> 
> So I have taken the drivers questions and throw them at the pax before they can ask me!
> 
> ...


This forum needs a love option!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

"It smells good in here" while the pax smells like ass. Yeah buddy not any more!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Over this way.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


 It wasn't racist.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> It wasn't racist.


It was, dummy


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Eber88 said:


> It was, dummy


Actually no, he always uses monkeys. That's his shtick It had nothing to do with race.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Actually no, he always uses monkeys. That's his shtick It had nothing to do with race.


It was, dummy


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"How do you say your name?"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Eber88 said:


> It was, dummy


Maybe he doesn't know...

The difference between...

Race(ethnicity) and Genus(biology)...

Monkey Facts

*Kingdom: Five groups that classify all living things* *Animalia*
Class: A group of animals within a pylum Mammalia
Order: A group of animals within a class Primates
Family: A group of animals within an order Cebidae
Scientific Name: Comprised of the genus followed by the species Macaca Fascicularis

as I said before...

NOT MEANT TO BE RACIST!

and I guess he didn't read my apology...

Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> "Sorry about that" thanks for waiting (are you really sorry? Lol)
> "I'll be right out" (means 3-5 minutes)
> "Keep going straight" (at the center of apartment complex parking lot that each turn looks straight)
> "Just getting started or ending the night?" (snore, that's so original I forgot to yawn)
> ...


No you don't because it is pretty SHITAAY


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> "I wanna tip you, got change for a five?"


I wanna tip you. Have you got change for a hundred?


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

"Is that a camera on your rear view mirror?!?! Omg sooo creepy! "
Oddly enough it's only men that have said this to me.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Midlife51 said:


> I love it when they say "when did you start today?" like you guys care.


Thats when you answer at least 30 hours ago but meth is one hell of a drug.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...hows this...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 176768


Now 'dem sum biggins' ya silly ape!



Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


Please direct such inquires to our resident expert perv, RAKOS!



Easters said:


> I'm only one week in but so far my favorite is "There any titty bars around here? I wanna see some titties. Big Ethiopian titties!"


Where the hell ya driving, Mogadishu?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"Could you close the windows?
Coud you turn off the fan?
Could you change the radio to 88.3?
No, don't follow GPS.
Turn here.
Turn there.
No, don't pull into my driveway.
Wait until I'm at my door."

Lots of one-liners, from one Beverly Hills passenger.

Oh, and no tip.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry, needed to make a revision "I'll be out in one second!" Verbatim via Txt


----------



## Msgt Plummet (Nov 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Oh my... I'm a little grossed out and a little turned on
> 
> I think he's funny af.


Me too!!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

“Do you have change for a ten?” Sorry, no body has tipped me yet today. Pax hands me a $5 and a $1


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"Sorry, I'll be right out."


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I got this one tonight from a pax who was in a huge hurry to get to an important (lol) premiere . (as we were the 10th car in line waiting to take a left turn onto North Fairfax from east Fountain at 6:45 pm, the worst rush hour traffic of the day)...

Pax: "Seriously, you can go through this light after it's turned red, I do it all the time and it's totally fine"

Me: "Cool! As long as you're up for paying the $450 ticket, I'm good to go!"

3 stars, just for being extra annoying. Plus she was a millennial and I knew she wouldn't tip



mark_mark said:


> BJ if you turn off the app!
> 
> I told the dude, I'm good


Normally I try not to be a Grammar Nazi, but your comment is one that really needs a some punctuation. Otherwise it conveys something you're not intending.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I got this one tonight from a pax who was in a huge hurry to get to an important (lol) premiere . (as we were the 10th car in line waiting to take a left turn onto North Fairfax from east Fountain at 6:45 pm, the worst rush hour traffic of the day)...
> 
> Pax: "Seriously, you can go through this light after it's turned red, I do it all the time and it's totally fine"
> 
> ...


well I did turn off the app! I'm good


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> That was extremely racist and unfunny. You're whole schtick on this board is tired, offensive, corny, low brow and NOT FUNNY.


Totally disagree, may times I copy Rakos pics to keep on my computer. Keep at Rakos!!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Pax: (midway before door closes) Hi, how are you (getting it out of way) lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Scott Thatcher said:


> Totally disagree, may times I copy Rakos pics to keep on my computer. Keep at Rakos!!!


I keep a copy of Rakos' pic on my dashboard. Most pax pretend they don't see it. Some get uncomfortable. About half ask about it and I explain that "he is my grand-son. Poor boy is a bit homely. We saving up for plastic surgery, and all of the proceeds of this car including tips, go towards his plastic surgery fund."
My tips have doubled.
Thanks Rakos. 
Beauty is much more than skin (or fur) deep.
I think you are a beautiful monkey.
Big boned, with a good personality.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

“Be right back” (while leaving backpack in car and exiting fast to pick up food)


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

"I'm a good smaratain, but I will probably be throwing up when I get home"


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

I picked a very attractive woman up in a posh suburban subdivision near me. The destination address was in a group of upscale hotels. I asked which hotel she needed, and got the reply: "I think he said the Hilton."

OoooooooKay. . . .


----------

